# Unix Executable File Problem



## amyl32 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi--I had some jpeg images on my computer and when I renamed them, using Photoshop, they were converted into these unix executable files.  I have a G4 powerpc and Photoshop CS.  Is there any way to get them back to jpegs?  I cannot get any program to read these at all now.  Thanks for any help.   Amy


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 27, 2006)

Try adding the extension ".jpg" to the name of the file(s) and see if that helps.


----------



## Rogue_Tr00per (Apr 28, 2006)

check out the question/response page, I've seen a question and reply relating to your issue. These guys are on the ball.


----------



## DannoXYZ (Apr 29, 2006)

Get into the habit of *not* double-clicking on files to open them. Instead, drag them onto the icon of the program you want to use to open them. So if you drag the JPEG file onto the icon of Photoshop, you'll open it in Photoshop. If you drag it onto the icon of GIMP, you'll have GIMP open it up. For quick viewing, I just use Preview because it's fast, drag the file onto the icon of Preview. Or you can also drag them into an open window of an app as well, such as Firefox or Safari, in which case, it would open in those programs.


----------

